# Problem with a new laptop



## adnanbhat (Dec 19, 2011)

Greetings,

I have purchased a Alienware laptop just a month back : M14x with the following specifications,

OS : Windows 7 Home Premium
64-bit OS
RAM : 8 GB
Processor : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2670QM CPU @ 2.20GHz 2.20GHz
Graphic Card : 3GB Nvidia Geforce 550x and Intel

The problem :
Just recently, SOMETIMES when I closed the laptop screen and the laptop is supposed to go to sleep mode, instead when I open it, it restarts and says Windows shut down unexpectedly. After loading the start up screen I get a message that says :

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name: BlueScreen
OS Version: 6.1.7601.2.1.0.768.3
Locale ID: 16393

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode: 9f
BCP1: 0000000000000003
BCP2: FFFFFA80076E8060
BCP3: FFFFF80000B9C3D8
BCP4: FFFFFA800791E3B0
OS Version: 6_1_7601
Service Pack: 1_0
Product: 768_1

Files that help describe the problem:
C:\Windows\Minidump\121911-29889-01.dmp
C:\Users\Adnlabs 3D\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-43680-0.sysdata.xml

Read our privacy statement online:
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=104288&clcid=0x0409

If the online privacy statement is not available, please read our privacy statement offline:
C:\Windows\system32\en-US\erofflps.txt

Please help me with this problem as I am not an expert and this is a gift from my parents. I don't want to screw it. I just have a FIFA 12 game file in it.

Thanks,

Adnan Bhat
([email protected])


----------



## Ditrich (Dec 18, 2011)

*DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE (9f)
A driver is causing an inconsistent power state.*

It's a good idwa to look through your recent crash dumps, probably some old drivers need update. Attach the .dmp files from c\windows\minidump, we'll take a look.

As a general recommendation, update drivers and windows.


----------



## adnanbhat (Dec 19, 2011)

Please help me with this, I am attaching the file. I couldn't attach it from that location so I copied the file first to My Documents - renamed it to .txt and then attached. Hope that won't hinder or be a problem.

I would be really grateful Sir.


----------



## Ditrich (Dec 18, 2011)

Uninstall AVG and report if bsod's persist then. Install MSE as the replacement.

If you collect more crash dumps, attach them.


----------



## adnanbhat (Dec 19, 2011)

Thank you sir, will do it and report. Greatly thankful for the kind help.


----------



## adnanbhat (Dec 19, 2011)

Sorry to bother again, but I won't have to re-install Windows 7 or anything right? Also I checked my drivers are updated upto date. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Ditrich (Dec 18, 2011)

Ditrich said:


> Uninstall AVG and report if bsod's persist then. Install MSE as the replacement.
> 
> If you collect more crash dumps, attach them.


AVG is well known to often cause BSOD's, and it doesn't work well with outdated drivers. Uninstall AVG, reboot, download and install MSE.

http://www.avg.com/us-en/utilities

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows/products/security-essentials

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

http://www.idmforums.com/showthread.php?t=27182

http://www.geek.com/articles/news/avg-update-causes-windows-bsod-2010122/


----------



## adnanbhat (Dec 19, 2011)

Uninstalled AVG but did not reboot and installed MSE and while downloading the update the computer had to actually go in sleep mode and it again shut down.
This time another dump file. Please check it.
It's in .txt you can remove the extension and see.


Should I just system restore to earlier and then again delete AVG?


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Before you proceed any further make sure you have backed up all your important files, just in case something fails or goes wrong.

I don't see any sign of AVG being a problem in the minidumps. Running a debugger shows that there has been a problem with the disk controllers, possibly a bad block on the hard drive or memory corruption.

Run the disk check routine and post the log by following the instructions below. Then run a test on your memory following the second set of instructions.



> Click on *Start* > type *cmd* in the search box. A box will open with *CMD* at the top, right click on it and select *Run as Administrator*. Another box will open, at the prompt, type *chkdsk /r* and press enter. (Note the gap between the k and the /)
> You will then see the following message:
> *chkdsk* cannot run because the volume is in use by another process. Would you like to schedule this volume to be checked the next time the system restarts?* (Y/N)*
> Type *Y* for yes, and press enter. Then reboot the computer into normal mode.
> ...


First follow this guide to find the *chkdsk* log.
Windows 7 Disk Check log
Once the log is in view then click on* Copy* in the right hand pane and select *"Copy details as text".*
You can then right click on the message box on this forum and select *Paste* and the log will appear, add any further information asked for and then click on *Submit/Post Quick Reply* and your done.


> Preliminary checks
> You should first check the model of RAM stick that you have on the manufacturers site for the recommended voltage setting and then make sure it is set correctly in the PC's Bios. An incorrect voltage setting may be the reason for your problems so test the PC's performance again if the voltage was incorrect.
> Errors can also be caused by dirty contacts, mismatched sticks or using them in the wrong slots. Check all sticks are the same make and specification, check the motherboard manual for the correct slots to use. Remove all the sticks and clean the contacts with a soft pencil eraser and blow out the slots with a can of compressed air.
> Download Memtest86+ from here
> ...


----------



## adnanbhat (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks will do it and post the resulting log. Thanks for being so cooperative here.


----------



## adnanbhat (Dec 19, 2011)

when I reboot, it says chkdsk cancelled. I also tried editing the registry to *autocheck autochk * lsdelete.

how to proceed now?
*


----------



## adnanbhat (Dec 19, 2011)

Since I couldn't run chkdsk the way you said, I just ran it as çhkdsk'from cmd as admin.

Then i followed the instructions for the log... 
*These are the General Details :*

Chkdsk was executed in read-only mode. A volume snapshot was not used. Extra errors and warnings may be reported as the volume may have changed during the chkdsk run.

Checking file system on C:\
Volume label is OS.

CHKDSK is verifying files (stage 1 of 3)...
151296 file records processed. File verification completed.
186 large file records processed. 0 bad file records processed. 0 EA records processed. 76 reparse records processed. CHKDSK is verifying indexes (stage 2 of 3)...
197416 index entries processed. Index verification completed.

CHKDSK is verifying security descriptors (stage 3 of 3)...
151296 file SDs/SIDs processed. Cleaning up 481 unused index entries from index $SII of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 481 unused index entries from index $SDH of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 481 unused security descriptors.
Security descriptor verification completed.
23061 data files processed. CHKDSK is verifying Usn Journal...
35507024 USN bytes processed. Usn Journal verification completed.
The master file table's (MFT) BITMAP attribute is incorrect.
The Volume Bitmap is incorrect.
Windows found problems with the file system.
Run CHKDSK with the /F (fix) option to correct these.

711328767 KB total disk space.
70522864 KB in 89950 files.
55368 KB in 23062 indexes.
274427 KB in use by the system.
65536 KB occupied by the log file.
640476108 KB available on disk.

4096 bytes in each allocation unit.
177832191 total allocation units on disk.
160119027 allocation units available on disk.

Now the *DETAILS :*

*-* *System*

*-* *Provider*

[ *Name*] Chkdsk

*-* *EventID* 26213

[ *Qualifiers*] 0

*Level* 4

*Task* 0

*Keywords* 0x80000000000000

*-* *TimeCreated*

[ *SystemTime*] 2011-12-15T12:48:11.000000000Z

*EventRecordID* 4320

*Channel* Application

*Computer* AdnLabs

*Security*
*-* *EventData*

Checking file system on C:\ Volume label is OS. CHKDSK is verifying files (stage 1 of 3)... 151296 file records processed. File verification completed. 186 large file records processed. 0 bad file records processed. 0 EA records processed. 76 reparse records processed. CHKDSK is verifying indexes (stage 2 of 3)... 197416 index entries processed. Index verification completed. CHKDSK is verifying security descriptors (stage 3 of 3)... 151296 file SDs/SIDs processed. Cleaning up 481 unused index entries from index $SII of file 0x9. Cleaning up 481 unused index entries from index $SDH of file 0x9. Cleaning up 481 unused security descriptors. Security descriptor verification completed. 23061 data files processed. CHKDSK is verifying Usn Journal... 35507024 USN bytes processed. Usn Journal verification completed. The master file table's (MFT) BITMAP attribute is incorrect. The Volume Bitmap is incorrect. Windows found problems with the file system. Run CHKDSK with the /F (fix) option to correct these. 711328767 KB total disk space. 70522864 KB in 89950 files. 55368 KB in 23062 indexes. 274427 KB in use by the system. 65536 KB occupied by the log file. 640476108 KB available on disk. 4096 bytes in each allocation unit. 177832191 total allocation units on disk. 160119027 allocation units available on disk.

004F020080B901001C360300000000001B0300004C0000000000000000000000
*Binary data:*

In Words
0000: 00024F00 0001B980 0003361C 00000000 
0008: 0000031B 0000004C 00000000 00000000 

In Bytes
0000: 00 4F 02 00 80 B9 01 00 .O..&#128;¹..
0008: 1C 36 03 00 00 00 00 00 .6......
0010: 1B 03 00 00 4C 00 00 00 ....L...
0018: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........


----------



## Ditrich (Dec 18, 2011)

adnanbhat said:


> Uninstalled AVG but did not reboot and installed MSE and while downloading the update the computer had to actually go in sleep mode and it again shut down.


Yes, you installed MSE but you did not uninstall AVG correctly with the official AVG remover, the AVG drivers are all there in sytem32/drivers:

*fffff880`0162b000 fffff880`0163a000 avgfwd6a avgfwd6a.sys Mon May 23 01:33:25 2011 (4DD98F35)
fffff880`08000000 fffff880`0802b000 AVGIDSDriver AVGIDSDriver.Sys Mon Jul 11 01:36:37 2011 (4E1A2975)
fffff880`01bae000 fffff880`01bb8000 AVGIDSEH AVGIDSEH.Sys Mon Jul 11 01:36:50 2011 (4E1A2982)
fffff880`080bb000 fffff880`080c6000 AVGIDSFilter AVGIDSFilter.Sys Mon Jul 11 01:37:05 2011 (4E1A2991)
fffff880`01ba2000 fffff880`01bae000 avgrkx64 avgrkx64.sys Tue Sep 13 07:02:34 2011 (4E6ED5DA)
fffff880`01272000 fffff880`012d2000 avgtdia avgtdia.sys Mon Jul 11 01:46:53 2011 (4E1A2BDD)
*


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

You need to run the removal tool available from here AVG Removal tool which Ditrich had provided. This is required to clean out all the remaining entries of AVG or it will cause conflicts with other Anti Virus software. You may need to run it more than once to get a clean result.

The Disk Check report shows there are problems in your file system. Please run through the same routine as before but use* /f* instead of* /r* with the *chkdsk* command: *chkdsk /f*
Then post the resulting log as before.

If this fails to run as before then reboot the PC and keep tapping the F8 key, then select Command Prompt from the advanced boot menu and first type in *CD C:\* and hit Enter, then type in *chkdsk /f* and hit Enter. Let us know what happens.


----------



## adnanbhat (Dec 19, 2011)

I ran the chkdsk /r as admin in cmd. this is the message :

general :

Checking file system on C:
The type of the file system is NTFS.
Volume label is OS.

A disk check has been scheduled.
Windows will now check the disk.

CHKDSK is verifying files (stage 1 of 5)...
151296 file records processed. File verification completed.
145 large file records processed. 0 bad file records processed. 0 EA records processed. 76 reparse records processed. CHKDSK is verifying indexes (stage 2 of 5)...
197038 index entries processed. Index verification completed.
0 unindexed files scanned. 0 unindexed files recovered. CHKDSK is verifying security descriptors (stage 3 of 5)...
151296 file SDs/SIDs processed. Cleaning up 554 unused index entries from index $SII of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 554 unused index entries from index $SDH of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 554 unused security descriptors.
Security descriptor verification completed.
22872 data files processed. CHKDSK is verifying Usn Journal...
36030608 USN bytes processed. Usn Journal verification completed.
CHKDSK is verifying file data (stage 4 of 5)...
151280 files processed. File data verification completed.
CHKDSK is verifying free space (stage 5 of 5)...
162253254 free clusters processed. Free space verification is complete.
CHKDSK discovered free space marked as allocated in the
master file table (MFT) bitmap.
CHKDSK discovered free space marked as allocated in the volume bitmap.
Windows has made corrections to the file system.

711328767 KB total disk space.
61983388 KB in 90804 files.
57128 KB in 22873 indexes.
0 KB in bad sectors.
275231 KB in use by the system.
65536 KB occupied by the log file.
649013020 KB available on disk.

4096 bytes in each allocation unit.
177832191 total allocation units on disk.
162253255 allocation units available on disk.

Internal Info:
00 4f 02 00 19 bc 01 00 95 43 03 00 00 00 00 00 .O.......C......
e8 02 00 00 4c 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ....L...........
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................

Windows has finished checking your disk.
Please wait while your computer restarts.

and Details :

*-* *System*

*-* *Provider*

[ *Name*] Microsoft-Windows-Wininit

[ *Guid*] {206f6dea-d3c5-4d10-bc72-989f03c8b84b}

[ *EventSourceName*] Wininit

*-* *EventID* 1001

[ *Qualifiers*] 16384

*Version* 0

*Level* 4

*Task* 0

*Opcode* 0

*Keywords* 0x80000000000000

*-* *TimeCreated*

[ *SystemTime*] 2011-12-19T23:06:29.000000000Z

*EventRecordID* 4782

*Correlation*

*-* *Execution*

[ *ProcessID*] 0

[ *ThreadID*] 0

*Channel* Application

*Computer* AdnLabs

*Security*
*-* *EventData*

Checking file system on C: The type of the file system is NTFS. Volume label is OS. A disk check has been scheduled. Windows will now check the disk. CHKDSK is verifying files (stage 1 of 5)... 151296 file records processed. File verification completed. 145 large file records processed. 0 bad file records processed. 0 EA records processed. 76 reparse records processed. CHKDSK is verifying indexes (stage 2 of 5)... 197038 index entries processed. Index verification completed. 0 unindexed files scanned. 0 unindexed files recovered. CHKDSK is verifying security descriptors (stage 3 of 5)... 151296 file SDs/SIDs processed. Cleaning up 554 unused index entries from index $SII of file 0x9. Cleaning up 554 unused index entries from index $SDH of file 0x9. Cleaning up 554 unused security descriptors. Security descriptor verification completed. 22872 data files processed. CHKDSK is verifying Usn Journal... 36030608 USN bytes processed. Usn Journal verification completed. CHKDSK is verifying file data (stage 4 of 5)... 151280 files processed. File data verification completed. CHKDSK is verifying free space (stage 5 of 5)... 162253254 free clusters processed. Free space verification is complete. CHKDSK discovered free space marked as allocated in the master file table (MFT) bitmap. CHKDSK discovered free space marked as allocated in the volume bitmap. Windows has made corrections to the file system. 711328767 KB total disk space. 61983388 KB in 90804 files. 57128 KB in 22873 indexes. 0 KB in bad sectors. 275231 KB in use by the system. 65536 KB occupied by the log file. 649013020 KB available on disk. 4096 bytes in each allocation unit. 177832191 total allocation units on disk. 162253255 allocation units available on disk. Internal Info: 00 4f 02 00 19 bc 01 00 95 43 03 00 00 00 00 00 .O.......C...... e8 02 00 00 4c 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ....L........... 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................ Windows has finished checking your disk. Please wait while your computer restarts.

*now will run chkdsk /f*


----------



## adnanbhat (Dec 19, 2011)

I uninstalled AVG the way you recommended and did chkdsk /f. it went through 3 stages and said no problems detected. Please tell me its not a huge problem where Ill have to replace parts and all.





And I am running the microsoft essential AV but some sites suggest it is not as competant yet, could I use any other AV instead like Ad-Aware Free Internet Security 9.0 or something which is safe yet can block most of the spywares and all? Any suggestion?

I could find these names , please suggest :

1) Avast
2) Avira
3) Panda Cloud
4) Comodo


Worried


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Chkfdsk /r implies /f, so there's no need to run both.
Any site that suggests MSE is "Not competent" can be safely ignored.


----------



## Ditrich (Dec 18, 2011)

adnanbhat said:


> I uninstalled AVG the way you recommended and did chkdsk /f. it went through 3 stages and said no problems detected. Please tell me its not a huge problem where Ill have to replace parts and all.
> 
> And I am running the microsoft essential AV but some sites suggest it is not as competant yet, could I use any other AV instead like Ad-Aware Free Internet Security 9.0 or something which is safe yet can block most of the spywares and all? Any suggestion?
> 
> ...


For now that you are troubleshooting blue screens, DO NOT use anything other than MSE.

As for what parts to replace, it's not evident at this point that your hardware needs replacement. Don't replace anything if you're getting no more blue screens. But if you get more bsods then proceed as follows:

*1*. collect a few new crash dumps and attach them for further analysis. DO NOT open them with notepad and DON"T save them as .dmp.txt - we need the original *.dmp* format as you find them in c:\windows\minidump.

*2*. next we'll see your crash dumps, and if you're willing to diagnose your hardware go ahead:

- *memtest*

- hard disk:

S.M.A.R.T.

http://www.hdtune.com/

http://www.passmark.com/products/diskcheckup.htm

*However*, for best results use the bootable media from your hard drive manufacturer.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Just to further confirm, MSE is excellent Anti Virus and can be relied on, after we have helped you diagnose the problem we can advise on additional security software for maximum protection.

The Disk Check looks fine and as Hughv has stated there is no need to run it again.

As your RAM is the next most likely cause of the problem please follow the guide I gave earlier and report back with the results of the test.

Please also check in your Device Manager and make sure there are no yellow warnings next to any devices.

Please also follow this guide to run the manufacturer's diagnostics on the hard drive.



> Identify the make of your hard drive and then use one of the links below to get the manufacturer's diagnostics for *ISO (CD)* not the one for Windows.
> When the download is complete right click the file and select Extract Here and burn the image to a CD.
> In Windows 7 right click the extracted file, select *Open With*, then select* Windows Disc Image Burning Tool* then follow the prompts. For all other versions of windows (if you do not have an ISO burner) download this free software. ImgBurn
> Install the program and start the application. Select the top left hand option to burn image file to disk and then on the next window click on the small yellow folder icon and browse to the file you have downloaded from the links below. Then click on the two grey discs with the arrow in between (bottom left) and leave it to complete the operation.
> ...


----------



## adnanbhat (Dec 19, 2011)

@ Mark1956 : I am going to proceed with the test you mentioned earlier. 

@ Ditrich : I am a bit confused whether what Mark suggested is the same or if this test you suggest is different and should I do it now?

Also, how to attach .dmp files direct? It says invalid file type.

PS : Thanks alot for your co-operation


----------



## Ditrich (Dec 18, 2011)

adnanbhat said:


> @ Mark1956 : I am going to proceed with the test you mentioned earlier.
> 
> @ Ditrich : I am a bit confused whether what Mark suggested is the same or if this test you suggest is different and should I do it now?
> 
> ...


1. We all are pretty much on the same line of thinking, simply re-read our posts.

2. To attach the .dmp files ZIP them and attach the archive.


----------



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## adnanbhat (Dec 19, 2011)

update : currently running MemTest86+ but with both ram sticks in it...I read I have to remove one stick and test it on only one at a time. will do that at night. currently 7th cycle going on and noerros. after this will follow up with harddisk check..


----------



## adnanbhat (Dec 19, 2011)

the MemTest86+ with both ram sticks did not show any problem till the 8th cycle. I quit the test after that. the Hard drive diagnostic test (SMART) and short test also showed no problem. 

My problem of the bluescreen hasn't occured again probably because I just closed the laptop screen once and it went into sleep mode fine. Earlier also it went into sleep mode fine at times, and sometimes it unexpectedly shutdown giving the dump file. Otherwise normal running all seem fine.

Will soon run the MemTest86+ for indivisual RAM sticks but is it necessary as the procedure id very long? or could the problem have been solved or might be something else?

thank you everyone again.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Adnanbhat, could you just clarify something. Did the BSOD's occur at any other time other than when the PC had been into sleep mode?

There is no need to run memtest on individual sticks, the result is highly unlikely to be any different.

I would suggest you also run the long/extended test on the hard drive just to be sure.

Just continue to use the PC as normal and see if any more BSOD's occur as before. This is a guide to post the minidumps:



> First locate your minidump files, they are usually found by clicking on your *C:* drive, in *Windows Explorer*, then click on *Windows* to view the contents._ If your operating system is installed under a different drive letter then look there._ They should be stored under a file called *minidump*.The files will have a *.dmp* extension.
> Zip up at least 6 of the most recent files into *one* zip folder and save on your desktop (if there are less then just zip up what you have).
> *NOTE* To zip up a file in Windows (all versions). Right-click the file or folder, click on *Send To*, and then click *Compressed (zipped) Folder* and save it to your desktop.
> Open *Windows Explorer*, click on *Desktop* in the left column so you can see the *zip* file. In the left column click on *C: > Windows > Minidump *and then drag & drop any additional .*dmp* files into the zip folder.
> ...


----------



## adnanbhat (Dec 19, 2011)

I never experienced the bsod's in other cases.I never saw an actual bluescreen.
here is what happens in 2 scenarios :

1) I get up, close the screen of the laptop expecting it to power into sleep mode and leave the room. When I come back, open the lid, laptop opens and all normally.

NOW SOMETIMES,


2) I get up and close the laptop lid and go out of the room, when I come back ( I DONT KNOW IF FOR HOW LONG I HAVE GONE MiGHT BE A FACTOR), I open the screen and instead of powering back into where it left, It restarts then says computer shutdown unexpectedly and do you want to go into safe mode or normally...and when I reach start up..it gives the report. I have never seen the bluescreen.

I will run the test you asked me for hard drive and see too


----------



## djayusevlademir (Sep 30, 2010)

I never experience bluescreen but what I encounter always in my Laptp is Black screen or No display. I experienced ir twice. Though, when yu experience Black screen, the problem is either videocard or memory card.


----------



## adnanbhat (Dec 19, 2011)

djayusevlademir said:


> I never experience bluescreen but what I encounter always in my Laptp is Black screen or No display. I experienced ir twice. Though, when yu experience Black screen, the problem is either videocard or memory card.


I dont know how my graphic card could cause the problem..I have two of them Intel HD and Nvidia Geforce 555x...and when I run fifa 12 it runs awesome..

by memory card if you mean RAM then thats checked too..this is complicated :S


----------



## adnanbhat (Dec 19, 2011)

also @ mark or ditrich

when I described the error report I got in my first post on this forum, it reads that the *2 files* can describe the problem.
One is a *.dmp file *while other is a* .xml file*...
does the .xml hold any value and I am reattaching the first two dump files in zip mode.

Currently running the long generic test on HD. It's sea tools for my SATA HD.


----------



## adnanbhat (Dec 19, 2011)

I had posted this problem on other forums too. I got a response from one forum by the Hardware moderator.

he directly asked me to go to dell website and download graphic drivers without looking at the .dmp files.

I checked on the dell site and they have the following drivers,

the following are the available graphic drivers :

1) INTEL_--HD-GRAPHICS-3000_A02_R303343.exe (81MB)
2) NVIDIA_NOTEBOOK-BETA-DRIVER-_P08_R318652.exe (242MB
3) NVIDIA_MULTI-DEVICE_A01_R299189.exe (180MB)

I think I already have first and second one installed.


----------



## Ditrich (Dec 18, 2011)

adnanbhat said:


> also @ mark or ditrich
> 
> when I described the error report I got in my first post on this forum, it reads that the *2 files* can describe the problem.
> One is a *.dmp file *while other is a* .xml file*...
> ...


*DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE (9f)
A driver is causing an inconsistent power state.*

Your most recent crash dump reveals you still do have both MSE and these AVG drivers:

fffff880`0162b000 fffff880`0163a000 ]avgfwd6a *avgfwd6a.sys* Mon May 23 01:33:25 2011 (4DD98F35)
fffff880`08000000 fffff880`0802b000 AVGIDSDriver *AVGIDSDriver.Sys* Mon Jul 11 01:36:37 2011 (4E1A2975)
fffff880`01bae000 fffff880`01bb8000 AVGIDSEH *AVGIDSEH.Sys* Mon Jul 11 01:36:50 2011 (4E1A2982)
fffff880`080bb000 fffff880`080c6000 AVGIDSFilter *AVGIDSFilter.Sys* Mon Jul 11 01:37:05 2011 (4E1A2991)
fffff880`01ba2000 fffff880`01bae000 avgrkx64 *avgrkx64.sys* Tue Sep 13 07:02:34 2011 (4E6ED5DA)
fffff880`01272000 fffff880`012d2000 avgtdia *avgtdia.sys* Mon Jul 11 01:46:53 2011 (4E1A2BDD)

As said earlier in this thread, run the AVG removal tool again. Then navigate to c:\windowas\system32\drivers and rename the above listed drivers to .bak to prevent them from loading again.


----------



## adnanbhat (Dec 19, 2011)

@ ditrich - these are not the latest dumps. these are the old ones you saw i just re attached them in zip format so you could have a better view...as you suggested I already used AVG tool remover and done that...

*attached is the list of drivers..you can see these drivers are not there..*


----------



## adnanbhat (Dec 19, 2011)

result of the harddisk checks :

--------------- SeaTools for Windows v1.2.0.5 ---------------
20-12-2011 17:08:53
Model: WDC WD7500BPKT-75PK4T0
Serial Number: WD-WXA1A51W6863
Firmware Revision: 01.01A01
SMART - Pass 20-12-2011 17:08:53
Short DST - Started 20-12-2011 17:09:19
Short DST - Pass 20-12-2011 17:11:20
Long Generic - Started 20-12-2011 20:51:10
Long Generic - Pass 20-12-2011 23:10:13


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

The driver named in the minidumps, both from Dec 19th, is USBCCGP.sys. This is a Microsoft generic printer driver. Why it should be causing a problem is a mystery but to run a full check on all your systems drivers please follow this guide to run the Driver Verifier, this will test all drivers in the system and if this printer driver is causing a problem it should point it out.

Please post any minidumps it produces.

Use Safe Mode to change the settings or switch the Verifier off if it won't reboot into Normal Mode.


> For windows XP - Click on Start and then Run. Type *verifier* into the box and hit the Enter key.
> For Vista and Windows 7 - Click on Start and type *verifier* into the search box then click on *verifier* in the list that pops up.
> Driver Verifier Manager will open.
> Select the first choice "Create Standard Settings" and click on the "Next" button.
> ...


----------



## adnanbhat (Dec 19, 2011)

I got the error with a blue screen and a file named smartdefragdriver.sys

then i went into safe mode checked all except smartdefragdriver.sys and the laptop rebooted normally...

so what could this means?

I am attaching the picture of the bluescreen I got.

This smartdefragdriver belongs to IoBit Advanced System Care Pro. I uninstalled it and then did the driver verifier..and rebooted..again I got a bluescreen and collected a minidump file..ill attach it now. what to do?


----------



## adnanbhat (Dec 19, 2011)

this is the information related to the second bsod I got...

what to do now? could this be the usbccgp.sys? how to get over with this..at times I think getting mac would have been the best option *sigh*

is this site http://www.dcclifecare.com/list/0x000000c4.html fine for removing the error as it says or this is also a malware or something?

thank you guys for the continous help


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Frst, *DO NOT* use the site in the link you have posted, it brings up a high level Web of Trust warning and is not to be trusted. There are many sites that promise a fix for all kinds of errors, *DO NOT* trust any of these sites as they can cost you money and often result in an infection. Install Web of Trust it will help to warn you of dubious sites.

Have you completely uninstalled Advanced System Care? These types of programs can do more harm than good and may actually be the cause of your problem due to damage to the Registry.

You should uninstall any type of optimizing, cleaning or defrag programs you have as they are not required.

The second BSOD was caused by tcpipreg.sys which is a Windows system file and should be quite safe. Please cross that off the list and run the Verifier again.

Send in any more minidumps created by the Verifier.

Please run the System File Checker which shoud repair any damage done by ASC.Windows 7 System File Checker

It may help to have a closer look at what is in your system, please follow this guide.

NOTE. For Windows 7 and Vista you must turn off the User Account Control to allow HJT to run correctly.
For Vista go into Device Manager and type UAC in the search box, open UAC and change the settings. For Windows 7 click on Start and type UAC in the box and hit Enter, then move the slider all the way to the bottom and click on ok.
Download and install HJT

When the TrendMicro HJT install box appears, double click on the *HJTInstall.exe*. Click on Install. 
* It will be installed by default here: *C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis. *
* A shortcut to the application will also be placed on your Desktop. 
* The program will open automatically after installation. 
* The folder *HijackThis* is where you will find the *HJT* logs that you save. 
* The first time you open *HijackThis*, check the *Main Menu* button at the bottom center. When the main menu appears check the box *"Show this window when I start HijackThis". *
* Click on *"Do a system scan and save logfile."* When the log pops up in *Notepad*, copy and paste that file back here as a New Message in this forum.
_The use of HJT is purely for observation please do not try to fix anything with it or you may damage your system. If I see any suspicious files I will advise you to open a new thread in the Malware forum so an expert can help clean up your PC. Any alterations that are needed using HJT will have to be done by a helper with the relevant permissions._

Please also use HJT to supply a list of all your installed programs.
To get the installed programs list from HJT. 
• Go to the *Main Menu* and click on *Open the Misc Tools section*.
• Then select *Open Uninstall Manager* in the left pane under *System Tools*.
• Click on *Save List* to the right of the window.
• Save the file, close HJT, zip up the file and attach to your next post.


----------



## adnanbhat (Dec 19, 2011)

so should I run the Windows 7 system file checker and repair damage after doing the verifier? What is Hijack this? When do i do that?

*please read : i remember that few days back I had downloaded this update to Creative central through its official site. I am not sure if its after that when the problem started to occur. Could it be?

Attached below is the list of programs installed.
*


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Keep running the Verifier to see how many more drivers it picks up and post the minidumps. Cross each one of the list (if it identifies the driver on screen) and continue untill it stops causing a BSOD, then you can switch it off following the final instruction in the guide. If it repeatedly BSOD's without naming the driver post the minidump and wait for me to see what the driver is before you continue.

Then run the System File Checker and see if it reports any corrupt or missing files.

Then run HJT. Following my instructions will produce a log that provides a close look at what is running in your system. It makes no alterations to anything unless you use the inbuilt editing tools. If I see anything that needs to be changed or deleted from the log I will call in another helper that has permission to use the tool.

Please do not be tempted to make any alterations with HJT as this can severely screw up your system if you do something wrong.


----------



## adnanbhat (Dec 19, 2011)

I ran the Verifier ( unchecked the tcpipreg.sys) and rebooted. It opened windows normally this time. But when I had unchecked diskfragmentdriver.sys, it opened windows normally and after uninstalling, when I ran Verify for a final check up, I got another BSOD. Now since laptop rebooted normal after unchecking the tcpipreg.sys file, should close verifier?


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Please do not add information to previous posts that I have already answered as I do not get notified of your edit. I only just saw that before leaving the page.

I'll have a look at the installed programs list but please post the HJT log as that is more important.

I doubt that an update to Creative Central will have caused the problem, we will see as the diagnosis progresses.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

As long as the Verifier is running without a BSOD then you can turn it off, please post any minidumps that I have not seen.


----------



## adnanbhat (Dec 19, 2011)

there are only three minidumps I have in the minidump folder. I have posted them all. I just ran the system file checker it shows *windows resource protection did not find any integrity violation.

*now proceeding with hijack this scan.


----------



## adnanbhat (Dec 19, 2011)

here is the the file


----------



## adnanbhat (Dec 19, 2011)

*just pasting the hijackthis.log*

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 18:56:20, on 21-12-2011
Platform: Windows 7 SP1 (WinNT 6.00.3505)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v9.00 (9.00.8112.16421)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\AlienRespawn\TOASTER.EXE
C:\Program Files (x86)\AlienRespawn\COMPONENTS\SCHEDULER\STSERVICE.EXE
C:\Program Files (x86)\AlienRespawn\Components\DSUpdate\DSUpd.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\STMicroelectronics\AccelerometerP11\FF_Protection.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell\Stage Remote\StageRemote.exe
C:\Users\Adnlabs 3D\AppData\Roaming\Google\Google Talk\googletalk.exe
C:\Program Files\QUBEE WCM\QUBEE WCM.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\KWorld MultiMedia\TiVme\ScheduleAgent.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\KWorld MultiMedia\RC Utility\KWRCtl.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Alienware On-Screen Display\AlienwareOn-ScreenDisplay.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell\Stage Remote\StageRemoteService.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Integrated Webcam\Live! Central\WebcamInt.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IEMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Alienware\Command Center\AlienwareAlienFXController.exe
C:\Program Files\Alienware\Command Center\AWCCApplicationWatcher32.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\PC Connectivity Solution\Transports\NclMSBTSrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alienware\Command Center\AlienFusionController.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Nero\SyncUP\SyncUP.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www1.euro.dell.com/content/default.aspx?c=ae&l=ar&s=gen
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www1.euro.dell.com/content/default.aspx?c=ae&l=ar&s=gen
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {bf7380fa-e3b4-4db2-af3e-9d8783a45bfc} - (no file)
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: IDM Helper - {0055C089-8582-441B-A0BF-17B458C2A3A8} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IDMIECC.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AlienwareOn-ScreenDisplay] C:\Program Files (x86)\Alienware On-Screen Display\AlienwareOn-ScreenDisplay.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IAStorIcon] C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell DataSafe Online] C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell\Dell Datasafe Online\NOBuClient.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 10.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroLauncher] C:\Program Files (x86)\Nero\SyncUP\NeroLauncher.exe 900
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AccuWeatherWidget] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell Stage\Dell Stage\AccuWeather\accuweather.exe" "C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell Stage\Dell Stage\AccuWeather\start.umj" --startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SwitchBoard] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdobeCS5ServiceManager] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\CS5ServiceManager\CS5ServiceManager.exe" -launchedbylogin
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Integrated Webcam Live! Central] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Integrated Webcam\Live! Central\WebcamInt.exe" /mode2
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [googletalk] C:\Users\Adnlabs 3D\AppData\Roaming\Google\Google Talk\googletalk.exe /autostart
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [uTorrent] "C:\Program Files (x86)\uTorrent\uTorrent.exe" /MINIMIZED
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PC Suite Tray] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Nokia\Nokia PC Suite 7\PCSuite.exe" -onlytray
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [QUBEE WCM] "C:\Program Files\QUBEE WCM\QUBEE WCM.exe" minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Skype] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" /nosplash /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [TiVme Agent] C:\Program Files (x86)\KWorld Multimedia\TiVme\ScheduleAgent.exe srec
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [IDMan] C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IDMan.exe /onboot
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-3622830197-3472164467-107791646-1000\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'UpdatusUser')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-3622830197-3472164467-107791646-1000\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'UpdatusUser')
O4 - Startup: Remote Control.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\KWorld MultiMedia\RC Utility\KWRCtl.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download all links with IDM - C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IEGetAll.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download FLV video content with IDM - C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IEGetVL.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download with IDM - C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IEExt.htm
O11 - Options group: [ACCELERATED_GRAPHICS] Accelerated graphics
O16 - DPF: {6C269571-C6D7-4818-BCA4-32A035E8C884} (Creative Software AutoUpdate) - http://ccfiles.creative.com/Web/softwareupdate/su/ocx/15102/CTSUEng.cab
O16 - DPF: {D4B68B83-8710-488B-A692-D74B50BA558E} (Creative Software AutoUpdate Support Package 2) - http://ccfiles.creative.com/Web/softwareupdate/ocx/15113/CTPIDPDE.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6ACF75C-C32C-447B-9BEF-46B766368D29} (Creative Software AutoUpdate Support Package) - http://ccfiles.creative.com/Web/softwareupdate/ocx/110926/CTPID.cab
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\nvinit.dll
O23 - Service: Andrea RT Filters Service (AERTFilters) - Andrea Electronics Corporation - C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\AERTSr64.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Alienware Fusion Service (AlienFusionService) - Alienware - C:\Program Files\Alienware\Command Center\AlienFusionService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Event Log (EvtEng) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: GPCommonService - Green Packet Inc. - C:\Program Files\QUBEE WCM\GPCommonService.exe
O23 - Service: GPCommonService(64) - Green Packet Inc. - C:\Program Files\QUBEE WCM\GPCommonServicex64.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology (IAStorDataMgrSvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Wireless PAN DHCP Server (MyWiFiDHCPDNS) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\PanDhcpDns.exe
O23 - Service: Dell DataSafe Online (NOBU) - Dell, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell\Dell Datasafe Online\NOBuAgent.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service (NVSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Update Service Daemon (nvUpdatusService) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\NVIDIA Updatus\daemonu.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Registry Service (RegSrvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intel\WirelessCommon\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: ServiceLayer - Nokia - C:\Program Files (x86)\PC Connectivity Solution\ServiceLayer.exe
O23 - Service: SoftThinks Agent Service (SftService) - SoftThinks SAS - C:\Program Files (x86)\AlienRespawn\sftservice.EXE
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Stereoscopic 3D Driver Service (Stereo Service) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\nvSCPAPISvr.exe
O23 - Service: SwitchBoard - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe
O23 - Service: TeamViewer 6 (TeamViewer6) - TeamViewer GmbH - C:\Program Files (x86)\TeamViewer\Version6\TeamViewer_Service.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Wat\WatUX.exe,-601 (WatAdminSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)

--
End of file - 11805 bytes


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Looks like AVG has completely gone but no sign of MSE, you should not even think about going on-line without an Anti Virus. Microsoft Security Essentials click on the link, install update and run it to be sure nothing has slipped in while you have had no protection.

There is no sign of any suspicious files.

The only bad thing in your system is Utorrent, use of P2P sites is asking for an infection.

SwitchBoard is an out of date and an unsupported program from Adobe and should be uninstalled. I can't see it in the programs list but may be worth a check as it appears to be running at startup and as a service.

I do wonder if the Dell on line back up utility could be causing a problem, is it scheduled to run a regular back up?

Everything else appears to be ok.

When your system is up and running are there any problems, no matter how small, that could indicate even a minor error in the system, anything running slower than usual, etc?

Report back on the System File Checker scan.

Here are a few things you can do then we will just have to see how it goes, any more BSOD's please post the minidumps.

You used Seagate for Windows to test the hard drive, you get a more accurate test by using the CD version as this can run a test when the hard drive is out of use, please correct me if I am wrong, I am simply going on the fact that you have the Seagate for Windows software installed.

Install and run this to clean out all your temporary files. Passwords saved for websites will need to be re-entered. Temporary file cleaner
Do not be tempted to use Registry Reviver.

_The following is advice to make you system more secure which at present it is not._

Download and install Winpatrol and use the Startup section to stop running non-essential software at boot up.

Go Here, scroll down the page to the blue arrow where it says *"Download our FREE WinPatrol here"* and click on it to download. Install the program. Launch the program and click on the *"Start up Programs"* tab. Any programs you do not regularly use can be disabled.

Secunia PSI is a FREE security tool designed to detect vulnerable and out-dated programs and plug-ins which expose your PC to attacks. Attacks exploiting vulnerable programs and plug-ins are rarely blocked by traditional anti-virus and are therefore increasingly "popular"among criminals. Once installed, run a scan and it will warn you of any outdated programs.

Some additional security measures.
If your present security software does not include a third party Firewall or AntiSpyware.
Go Here for a selection of third party Firewalls.
Go Here or Here for Anti Spyware.


----------



## adnanbhat (Dec 19, 2011)

Mark, MSE has been installed and can be detected in the control panel when i click on uninstall any program there.

Adobe Switchboard : I am not aware of this. i can see the following files from adobe.

Adobe AIR, Adobe Community help, Adobe Flash Player 10 ActiveX, Adobe Flash player 11 plughin 64 biy, Adobe media player, Adobe Photoshop and Adobe reader x MUI.

*Yes* I do get Dell online backup utility alerts in intervals and I click 'remind me later' option.

*SYSTEM FILE CHECKER SCAN IN COMMAND went perfect. I already posted the result up, it said Windows resource protection did not find any integrity violation.

Yes, *I used seagate for windows but I won't be able to get it on a cd or usb as I am not having one with me at the moment.

And will follow your advice on the methods you suggested.

*ALSO,

*My system works perfect when running, no errors nothing, speed is great. Only that Sleep Mode BSOD.

Also, if nothing works, if *ultimately I install a new windows will it be fine?*


----------



## adnanbhat (Dec 19, 2011)

I saw the switchboard prgram and removed it using winpatrol. also i am pasting the picture of the results from psi scan.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Sorry I forgot you had already done the SFC routine.

Ok, everything is looking good, allow Secunia to upgrade all the out of date software, it is a very usefull program for keeping your programs up to date.

The only thing I can think off is that your hard drive is getting a bit worn and is a bit slow to come out of sleep mode. Try this:
1. Click Start, Control Panel, Power Options.
2. Click "Change Plan Settings" on the Balanced (recommended).
3. Click "Change Advanced Power Settings".
4. Click on the + next to "Hard Disk" and then the + next to "Turn off Hard Disc after", change the timing to 0 which will set it to Never. Click Apply and OK.

As long as your hard drive is not on the brink of failing then there should be no problem doing a re-install.


----------



## adnanbhat (Dec 19, 2011)

but I just got the laptop a month back. can it really happen? Kind of worried..if the hard drive is screwed up should I return it to the manufacturers? the problem is I study abroad and I have purchased the laptop in the middle east. 

and how to do a reinstall of harddisk? will it become like new?


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

At present we really don't know what has caused this problem, but there is always a possibility that some item of hardware, including the hard drive, has a minor fault. Unfortunately it can and does happen with brand new components from time to time.

Try the setting I suggested in my last post and see if it helps, this problem is seen to be caused by this setting, allowing the disc to switch off, in new and old PC's alike.

Obviously if you were nearer to the supplier I would recommend you return it under the guarantee.

If you look in the Disc Management you should see if the PC has a Recovery partion, in the user manual it will explain how to use this to return the PC to factory condition, but you will loose all the software you installed and your documents. There is no guarantee this will fix the problem if it is due to a hardware fault.

It is common for the PC to suggest you make Recovery discs when you first start to use it, or did it come with Recovery discs.

Have you kept back ups of all your important documents, this is a must for any PC user to be prepared for any breakdown or you risk loosing everything.


----------



## adnanbhat (Dec 19, 2011)

i have kept all backups in the pc. there is practically nothing in my Pc except for fifa 12 and mozilla...no documents..i already followed your advice and did the change in the settings with the harddisk. i will be going back in a few months to where i purchased it from..if problems persist i can ask for a new one. till then i hope all is ok.

so if i reinstall windows 7 maybe the problem might end for once? same thing happened with my friend. he said that he faced some bluescreen problem and now he had the windows u copy reinstalled and everything is better. no problems.

i just hope that by using my system i dont further deteriote the condition IF anything IS wrong..coz I play just one game on it and thats why I purchased it.

thanks for all the help and effort you're pouring in


----------



## adnanbhat (Dec 19, 2011)

also, I asked one other expert he said that first crashdump caught a DV driver that ended up being MS driver..n had no subcodes..

in the other two crash dumps, the 9F crashes, both of them involve cxir and cxcir64.sys drivers realted to CXIR infrared reciever and is outdated 2009 and suggested I update em...

is this valid?


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

It is always wise to keep any drivers up to date but with a new machine I doubt an outdated driver relating to the infra red remote control could cause the problem you have, but stranger things have happened. Crash dumps often point at Microsoft drivers which actually have nothing wrong with them.

See if the hard drive sleep setting makes any difference and let me know.

A re-install may fix the issue but it's up to you if you want to give it a try.

I would also suggest that you make a set of Recovery discs for future use in event of a system failure there should be instructions for this in the manual. And make a Windows 7 Recovery disc which can be a great help when things go wrong: 

Go to Control Panel and select Backup and Restore. In the left hand pane select Create a System Recovery disc and follow the prompts.

Don't be confused by these discs having the same name, a set of Recovery discs will produce a copy of the Recovery partition so you can do a full re-install from them. The Windows 7 Recovery disc allows access to the Recovery console to run repairs in the event that the system becomes unbootable.


----------



## adnanbhat (Dec 19, 2011)

@mark : can I use a usb for creating backup or something? And the official windows 7 copy that comes with the laptop, isn't that a recovery disc too?

I have already enabled your suggestions about the power state of the harddisk...it hasn't had any problem yet.

Oh yesterday what happened is, When i clicked on sleep mode, the computer kept running but the screen had shut down and gone black. then I closed the lid it was still running. then I opened the lid and pressed the power button for long to shut down. On opening, it said windows did not respond.

earlier it would shut down on its own and say windows shut down unexpectedly..

are these two problems different or same.

also whenever I normally shut down the laptop, first that window pops up saying closing the programs in the background which are running (end task)...
shouldn't it just shut down or is this a normal procedure?


----------



## adnanbhat (Dec 19, 2011)

there were no dump files or error msg on restart yesterday..


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

I was not aware you had a disc supplied with the PC. It's most probably a Recovery disc which you can do a Factory reinstall with, this returns the PC to the state in which it left the Factory, what is written on the disc and how many are there? If this is a full system recovery disc then you will probably not find a recovery partition on the hard drive. If it is a genuine Microsoft Windows 7 disc (very unlikely) then you can use that to access the recovery console and the other recovery disc I suggested you made would not be required.

You cannot access the Recovery Console to run repairs with a manufacturer's Recovery disc. The one that you can make yourself using the instructions I gave in post 53:


> Go to Control Panel and select Backup and Restore. In the left hand pane select Create a System Recovery disc and follow the prompts


.
Will allow you to do repairs to the system in the event of a failure. It is worth having this as the only other option is to use the full Recovery disc to re-install Windows.

It is very confusing that these two completely different discs have been given the same name.

It would appear something is still not quite correct but I am at a loss to suggest anything else, at least there have been no more crashes apart from the unexpected shutdown. I would definately get it looked at by the supplier as soon as you can and before the guarantee expires. It would do no harm to run the Recovery to return the PC to Factory settings as you have so little installed, might be worth a try, save any data first or you will loose it.

You can use a USB device, either external hard drive or a USB thumb drive, for backups. All depends on how much data you need to save, thumb drives can be obtained with very large capacities these days.



> also whenever I normally shut down the laptop, first that window pops up saying closing the programs in the background which are running (end task)...
> shouldn't it just shut down or is this a normal procedure?


This is normal if you have left any programs running, if you leave it for a while on this screen the programs should all be closed by Windows and then the shutdown will complete. If you click on End Task it can loose any unsaved data, leaving it for Windows to close will save any data.


----------



## adnanbhat (Dec 19, 2011)

Ok i thought so about the shut down.

The CD i have is alienware Microsoft windows 7 home premium sp1 and it has a description media provided for recovery purposes. then i have a alienware resource dvd, resource media, mc afee, roxio. thsse came with the laptop.

i think that recovery partition you talk about is the one in HP laptops? Dell we insert the cd and re-install or repair windows right?


----------



## adnanbhat (Dec 19, 2011)

http://www.hwinfo.com/

is this download safe? I could get some information out of this software..


----------



## adnanbhat (Dec 19, 2011)

through my intel rapid storage technology, i can run a hardware scan. should i do that? it's inbuilt factory setting..right now the status is no problem. all good.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

The CD you have (most likely a DVD) with Windows 7 on is from Alienware and will just be a Recovery disc for re-installing, you will not be able to use this to gain access to the Recovery Console for repairs. The other disc is just additional software, most of which will be trial versions and out of date software.

Most Dell PC's are not supplied with discs, they just have a Recovery Partiton which is exactly the same as what you have on the CD. This may vary depending on place of purchase and is not specific to the manufaturer. It is all down to money, which is why most manufacturer's these days only supply there PC's with a Recovery Partition to save money on supplying the disks.

The link you posted is safe as far as I can tell but you will probably have to pay to get full functionality from the software. I doubt it is going to get to the route of the problem.

Please do run the scan with the Intel software, but again I doubt it will show anything usefull.

Other than returning the PC under the guarantee the only option left is to run the Recovery install and then do not install anything else and see if the problem still persists. If it does then I think you can be fairly certain that the fault is hardware related and the PC should be replaced. You can then proceed to install the media disc and check again for the sleep problem. Then re-install the software that you put on the PC yourself and test again.


----------



## adnanbhat (Dec 19, 2011)

actually My laptop does feel better now after all the system check and all. no complaints as far all seems fine. Yeah my laptop has a year warranty so when i go back i will replace if the problem persists..I am a student abroad. So as of now I am just wishing that my laptop is all good. also one of my friends said that In-Built windows has a different way of re-installation..we have to go into the system and re-install. It doesn't have the boot method of install. He also said its advised to give it to the manufacturers or service people for reinstallation. dont know how true that is.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Glad to hear it is going reasonably well.

You certainly do not need to return a PC to the manufacturer to re-install Windows, that is what the Recovery disc is supplied for, so you can do it yourself. The disc will contain everything needed for your particular model including all the drivers for the hardware so it is a fairly straightforward and user friendly process.

Running a re-install on a PC with a Recovery partition is a slightly different process, but with the Recovery disc it is no different to using a normal Windows Retail disc.

You do not need to do anything other than put the Recovery disc in the CD drive and reboot the PC, then follow the instructions on screen. 

Whoever gave you advice to the contrary is clearly misinformed and should not be listened to.


----------



## adnanbhat (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks mark, I guess I'll just wait to see if any new error pop up. if it does, ill post the minidump here and see if you guys can take a clue. Otherwise I think changing the power state might have done the trick  **fingers crossed** If you think I should re-install windows now just let me know.

Lets see how it goes..


----------



## adnanbhat (Dec 19, 2011)

I have a program Alien respawn which has two options.

Backup and Restore

_It gives the option of create system recovery discs, by CD or USB Drive.

On selecting CD and clicking next, it reads the following.

Your computer has a special protected section of the harddisk that can be used to restore your computer if the normal system fails, in some cases this section could be damaged.

To help your system, it is very imporatant to create system recovery CD/USB to use if this protected system data should fail.

IS this what you were saying or Am I saying something totally different?
_


----------



## adnanbhat (Dec 19, 2011)

also, I am gonna go ahead and try doing the system recovery through control panel as you mentioned earlier on a bootable USB drive now. will see if it can repair any damage.

*EDITED!!!!!!!!!!*
*using this site as reference :

http://www.7tutorials.com/create-usb-memory-stick-system-recovery-tools
*


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

The system recovery can be usefull to have on a USB stick but it is far easier just to burn it to a CD. There is nothing you can do with it at the moment that cannot be done from within Windows, it is only really useful for recovery from a system crash when the PC will not boot. The link in the tutorial "Recovery Tools" shows you what you will get.

The Alien Respawn Backup and Restore facility is telling you that you "do" have a Recovery Partition on the hard drive from which you can do a complete Factory System Restore.

It is also offering the facility to make a set of Recovery discs which will be a copy of the Recovery partition. These can be used in the event of a hard drive failure so you have something to fall back on. From what you have told me your PC was supplied with these discs so there is no need to make any more usless you think it may be wise to have a spare copy which is never a bad thing just in case the originals get lost or damaged.

See how it goes with the main problem, no point in doing a re-install if all is well.


----------



## adnanbhat (Dec 19, 2011)

I read some alienware forums regarding M14x. Their problem was that after re-installing windows with the CD provided, they couldn't get all the factory settings though.

The expert there asked them if they had done the alienware respawn. He said the first thing to do when you go a new laptop is to do an alienware respawn so that your factory settings could be saved. 

my question is, is it already late for me to do the respawn because something might/is wrong with my device already, its gonna save those wrong settings and if I do a recovery, its gonna be the same like now, isnt it?

I hope you understand what I am talking about..


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

From what you have read it sounds like the disc provided is just a copy of Windows with nothing else added. In this case it would be advisable to make the Recovery discs using Alien Respawn. As far as I know this will make a copy of the Recovery partition which will not include any of the suspected bad settings that are causing the problem. If it makes a clone of the hard drive then it would save everything you have on there and any bad settings.

To be quite sure you get this correct I would suggest you use the Recovery partition to reset everything back to Factory settings, then make the Recovery discs with Alien Respawn before you install any software. Make sure you save any data that you do not want to loose.


----------



## adnanbhat (Dec 19, 2011)

*how do I reset everything back to facotry settings?

Also please read this reply of one Expert on my problem.

* 
I can't explain them any further than what I'm looking at. When I look up the name of the drivers, they come up as for an infrared receiver that's hooked up via USB, made by Conexant Systems. Given it's a laptop, it may be something that integrated into the Alienware laptop. Also, a consumer brand product that uses this would be Cricket phones. Again, all I can tell is from this name, and that's what I see related to it.

If you're just as clueless as I am about this thing, your best bet would be to go to the Alienware/Dell website and download and update _all_ drivers for your hardware as well as your BIOS. Everything that's in your PC update. Maybe this CXIR thing would be included. Otherwise you'll have to contact technical support and tell them it. If you want, you can include the following for them to look through:

Code:
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64 Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved. Loading Dump File [C:\Users\igarvin\AppData\Local\Temp\7zO6E24.tmp\121911-29889-01.dmp] Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available DbsSplayTreeRangeMap::Add: ignoring zero-sized range at ?fffff800`00b9c3c0? Symbol search path is: symsrv*symsrv.dll*c:\localsymbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols Executable search path is: Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (8 procs) Free x64 Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506 Machine Name: Kernel base = 0xfffff800`03064000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`032a9670 Debug session time: Mon Dec 19 09:56:05.546 2011 (UTC - 5:00) System Uptime: 0 days 1:17:56.421 Loading Kernel Symbols ............................................................... ................................................................ ..................................................... Loading User Symbols Loading unloaded module list ....... ******************************************************************************* * * * Bugcheck Analysis * * * ******************************************************************************* Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information. BugCheck 9F, {3, fffffa80076e8060, fffff80000b9c3d8, fffffa800791e3b0} Probably caused by : usbccgp.sys Followup: MachineOwner --------- 0: kd> !analyze -v ******************************************************************************* * * * Bugcheck Analysis * *  * ******************************************************************************* DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE (9f) A driver is causing an inconsistent power state. Arguments: Arg1: 0000000000000003, A device object has been blocking an Irp for too long a time Arg2: fffffa80076e8060, Physical Device Object of the stack Arg3: fffff80000b9c3d8, Functional Device Object of the stack Arg4: fffffa800791e3b0, The blocked IRP Debugging Details: ------------------ DRVPOWERSTATE_SUBCODE: 3 IMAGE_NAME: usbccgp.sys DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP: 4d8c0aea MODULE_NAME: usbccgp FAULTING_MODULE: fffff8800299a000 usbccgp CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT: 1 DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID: VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT BUGCHECK_STR: 0x9F PROCESS_NAME: System CURRENT_IRQL: 2 STACK_TEXT: fffff800`00b9c388 fffff800`0314ecd2 : 00000000`0000009f 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`076e8060 fffff800`00b9c3d8 : nt!KeBugCheckEx fffff800`00b9c390 fffff800`030ec5fc : fffff800`00b9c4c0 fffff800`00b9c4c0 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x34a90 fffff800`00b9c430 fffff800`030ec496 : fffff800`0328bf00 00000000`000492f8 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiProcessTimerDpcTable+0x6c fffff800`00b9c4a0 fffff800`030ec37e : 0000000a`e35d4059 fffff800`00b9cb18 00000000`000492f8 fffff800`0325b188 : nt!KiProcessExpiredTimerList+0xc6 fffff800`00b9caf0 fffff800`030ec167 : 00000002`54f803c1 00000002`000492f8 00000002`54f80304 00000000`000000f8 : nt!KiTimerExpiration+0x1be fffff800`00b9cb90 fffff800`030d896a : fffff800`03256e80 fffff800`03264cc0 00000000`00000002 fffff880`00000000 : nt!KiRetireDpcList+0x277 fffff800`00b9cc40 00000000`00000000 : fffff800`00b9d000 fffff800`00b97000 fffff800`00b9cc00 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiIdleLoop+0x5a STACK_COMMAND: kb FOLLOWUP_NAME: MachineOwner FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: X64_0x9F_3_cxcir64_IMAGE_usbccgp.sys BUCKET_ID: X64_0x9F_3_cxcir64_IMAGE_usbccgp.sys Followup: MachineOwner --------- 0: kd> !irp fffffa800791e3b0 Irp is active with 8 stacks 6 is current (= 0xfffffa800791e5e8) No Mdl: No System Buffer: Thread 00000000: Irp stack trace. cmd flg cl Device File Completion-Context [ 0, 0] 0 0 00000000 00000000 00000000-00000000 Args: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 [ 0, 0] 0 0 00000000 00000000 00000000-00000000 Args: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 [ 0, 0] 0 0 00000000 00000000 00000000-00000000 Args: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 [ 0, 0] 0 0 00000000 00000000 00000000-00000000 Args: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 [ 0, 0] 0 0 00000000 00000000 00000000-00000000 Args: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 >[ 16, 2] 0 e0 fffffa800796d060 00000000 fffff880085b72ec-fffffa800796d1b0 Success Error Cancel Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\cxcir64.sys, Win32 error 0n2 *** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for cxcir64.sys *** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for cxcir64.sys \Driver\CXIR	HIDCLASS!HidpFdoPowerCompletion Args: 00014400 00000001 00000004 00000002 [ 16, 2] 0 e1 fffffa800796d060 00000000 fffff800030cd430-fffffa800a5681d0 Success Error Cancel pending \Driver\CXIR	nt!IopUnloadSafeCompletion Args: 00014400 00000001 00000004 00000002 [ 0, 0] 0 0 00000000 00000000 00000000-fffffa800b8ff9e0 Args: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

What's happening is that during shutdown all devices must be powered down and unloaded. When it comes time for this CXIR device to do the same, it's being held up, which is causing the crash. The driver associated with the device is _cxcir64.sys_. I can analyze further for exactly why it's being held up, but the minidump does not retain the information I need. I'm sure they are willing to work with this, though. Just say it's for an infrared receiver made by Conexant Systems. 
__________________
​


----------



## adnanbhat (Dec 19, 2011)

I have a USB TV card as I said, it belongs to the k-world company.

KWorld! Enrich Your World!!

maybe the remote control I use to control the channels is based on IR nd it is a usb plug in device.
Could this be the problem? And if it is...what is the solution?

also take a look at this site.

it shows that conexant makes drivers for these

Conexant KWorld KW878RF Driver Download


----------



## adnanbhat (Dec 19, 2011)

should I just delete this driver?

I uninstalled the whole USB TV CARD but this driver did not get deleted. It is stil there.

Since its an IR device, should I just manually delete it.

I took the ownership of the file and also have full control over it.

Before deleting it, I could save its copy on a usb and then delete it..if it causes any problem then I could load it back in its place.

I dont know if things are supposed to work like that but am assuming. Is it fine?

*please read the above two posts too.*


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

You can reset everything back to Factory settings by running the Recovery process which will use the Recovery partition. If there is no sign of it in the Advanced Boot Menu which you can get to by using the F8 key at startup you will have to look in the user manual for the instructions and what key/s to use.

This problem does seem to relate to the IR device driver. The easiest thing to do is locate the driver and rename it by changing the extension to .old that way you can change it back if it doesn't work or causes additional errors. 

cxcir64.sys change to cxcir64.old


----------



## adnanbhat (Dec 19, 2011)

changed the filename, I am contacting the alienware technical team for their opinion on this matter.

Laptop seems fine but don't know when the next problem can pop in. So doing all that to prevent it.

*edit :* downloading latest drivers for dell and updating them too.

Just finished updating my BIOS.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## adnanbhat (Dec 19, 2011)

when I click on sleep, the laptop screen went off and din actually sleep. i had to press the power button to shut it down.on restartin i get that message sayin shut down because it did not respond.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

> the laptop screen went off and *din* actually sleep


Not easy to follow that, did it sleep or not?

Please quote the exact error message so I can research it.

If you just quickly press the power button when asleep it should come back on, is this happening or producing an error message?

Now you have disabled the suspect driver you could try resetting the "switch off" setting for the hard drive and see if that makes any difference.


----------



## adnanbhat (Dec 19, 2011)

sorry mark, i meant It did not sleep. i had to press the power button f-o prolonged period of time.

I am currently doin an alienrespawn. might install a fresh copy of windows in a day or two then.


All alienware users seem to point out that a reset factory setting cannot be done. the only way out is as soon as you get the laptop, respawn it. i am already late but still, trying for something.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

In an earlier post the message from Alien respawn clearly stated you have a Recovery partition so you can most definately do a Factory restore using the data in that partition.

Click on the Start button, right click on Computer and select Manage. When the screen opens select Disk Management in the left hand pane. This will display the contents of the hard drive, if there is a Recovery partition you will be able to see it. Look in the manual and it should tell you how to use it to return the PC to Factory settings.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

This is an extract from your user manual telling you how to run the recovery, does this not appear in your copy?

Apparently this process will preserve you data files.


----------



## adnanbhat (Dec 19, 2011)

OH _i just saw in the alienrespawn itself it says restore to factory settings as on 11.11.2011 the day I purchased the laptop._


----------



## adnanbhat (Dec 19, 2011)

what other antivirus apart from MSE could you suggest? can I use Avast?

Also, I have restored my system to factory settings


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

MSE is probably the best one to stick with, Avast is also a good free AV as is Avira.

These are all the links to get them:
Microsoft Security Essentials
Avast Anti Virus
Avira Anti Virus
*NEVER* install more than one and always use the manufacturer's uninstall tool if changing to another AV.

If you want to remove MSE follow this Microsoft Security Essentials Uninstall Instructions

Malwarebytes free version is an excellent tool to have for running regular scans. The free version is not an active AV and can only be used to scan the system for infections. The paid for version will compliment any AV software and give full active monitoring of the system, well worth the small fee to have on your system.

For added protection you can also install these.
Go Here for a selection of third party Firewalls.
Go Here or Here for Anti Spyware.

Now that you have run the recovery make the Recovery Discs before you install anything else. Is the Sleep problem still there?


----------



## adnanbhat (Dec 19, 2011)

making the recovery discs...about to get over..havent seen any problems yet..

and I'll install and keep MSE in that case then. and also will install the other things like web of trust and anti spyware as you have said.

hope this problem ends now and we close the forum..

thanks alot for your hel..if any problem..i will post here.


----------



## adnanbhat (Dec 19, 2011)

one thing that I did not understand is why make recovery disc when alienrespawn can directly restore the factory settings??


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Your welcome to the help.

The Alienware software is used to do the Recovery using data that is stored in the Recovery partition on the hard drive. The reason for making the discs is a safeguard incase you have a disc failure and cannot use the Recovery partition. In the event of a hard drive failure you can use the Recovery discs to re-install everything back onto a new hard drive. All hard drives fail in time as they are an electro mechanical device which will eventually wear out.


----------



## adnanbhat (Dec 19, 2011)

the third party firewall are those safe? and do I have to switch off the windows firewall then?

also please post another link to that third party firewall software because I can't log into that page...it's not working for me.

thanks..


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

There's no need for a third party firewall with WIN7.
Third party firewalls are often confusing, and seldom provide any useful protection anyway.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

The link to firewalls is working for me even when I have logged out of the site where I am a member. Try this full url: http://spywarehammer.com/simplemachinesforum/index.php?topic=8659.0

And "yes", the firewalls here are all safe and recommended by that site which specialises in Malware issues. Some, possibly all, the firewalls will automatically disable Windows firewall when you install any of them, as with Anti Virus do not install more than one. Check in Windows Firewall to be sure it is disabled after installing a new one.

The advantage of these third party firewalls is that they block outgoing and ingoing unauthorised connections where as Windows firewall only blocks incoming.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Not so, grasshopper. Win7 can create outbound rules as well.



Mark1956 said:


> The link to firewalls is working for me even when I have logged out of the site where I am a member. Try this full url: http://spywarehammer.com/simplemachinesforum/index.php?topic=8659.0
> 
> And "yes", the firewalls here are all safe and recommended by that site which specialises in Malware issues. Some, possibly all, the firewalls will automatically disable Windows firewall when you install any of them, as with Anti Virus do not install more than one. Check in Windows Firewall to be sure it is disabled after installing a new one.
> 
> The advantage of these third party firewalls is that they block outgoing and ingoing unauthorised connections where as Windows firewall only blocks incoming.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Hughv said:


> Not so, grasshopper. Win7 can create outbound rules as well.


We learn something new every day, does it take much setting up. I use Comodo on Windows 7 and it took no setting up at all, it flags every connection attempt made by software but once told to remember your acceptance of a connection it doen't ask again. I never saw Windows firewall do that.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

No setting up required.
You can fiddle with it, but the defaults are good for most everyone.
Happy Holidays.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Hughv said:


> No setting up required.
> You can fiddle with it, but the defaults are good for most everyone.
> Happy Holidays.


I think I'll stick with Comodo, no fiddling required, but hey everyone to their own 

Merry Christmas.


----------

